# The Big Day!



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

hey, all!! i'm getting married in a few hours and just wanted to share the news!! my wife-to-be told me it's a slingshot free wedding, but dad brought one to the rehearsal, so who knows


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

congratulations !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

WOW!!! a few hours!! Does she know your an addict. LOL seriously CONGRATULATIONS AND BEST OF WISHES TO YOU AND YOUR BRIDE!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Don,t do it!!! Oops, I think I'm late..... J/k









Congrats on the second best thing in you life, first being slingshots of course









LGD


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

not sure if you just trolled yourself

hmmmmm, congratz mate!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!! absolutely the best day...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

all the very best to you and you wife


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations, have a fantastic day


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!!


----------

